# CUE Splitter



## BoeingBonkers (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I have 2 cue files asscociated with 2 audio files, When I click open cue file it tells me "Unable to find the source file audio specified in CUE file".

This seems to happen to a few people I know. Do you know what I can do?

Thank you.

Matthew


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Networking really isn't the place for this. However, I'm confused about the CUE files being associated with audio files. CUE files are disk image index files, normally accompanied by a matching BIN file.


----------



## BoeingBonkers (Apr 11, 2006)

I apologise I couldnt find the an appropriate forum.

I have 2 audio files, and they have so many tracks in the all joined together, the cue files are supposed to split the audio files are they not when used with the correct software?

Matthew


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no idea how CUE files split audio, since they're simply an image similar to an ISO image of the disk. Who is telling you they split audio?  :4-dontkno


----------

